# help



## beatlejuice4749 (Mar 24, 2013)

:anyone recomend where to get a paternity test near khon kaen or in bangkok,:help:


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this for visa? If so, check with the embassy as you have to use approved hospitals.


----------

